# Didn't Think This Would Happen but it Did



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Up until now, I have declared myself as an INTP and was quite confident of it. However, very recently I have discovered that there is a decent chance that I am an ISTP. For those of you who know/remember me, any help is accepted. Of course those of you who have no idea who I am and want to ask question to me to help determine which type I am better associated with is also just as welcome. So... INTP or ISTP?


----------



## bamboozle (Sep 3, 2011)

It all comes down to how you perceive the world. You can be quite comfortable with Se and still not be using it to understand the world. Se is fun and fine for me but…I limit my use of the perspective. I prefer Ne. I don't see what could be gained from adopting Se as my main perceiving function.

Since you're a Ti-dom anyway…when you think about the world, are you thinking about the world as a physical thing? Or a set of abstract concepts that you can put together?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

Probably N. Why do you say S?


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

@bamboozle: I tend to do both from time to time. If for an example I am trying to solve a problem, I tend to first look at more conventional ways but if they fail then do I look at more abstract or theoretical approaches.

@Obsidian: A good friend of mine thinks me more of an ISTP and he does have a decent knowledge of the personality types and their functions. I want to see if he could possibly be right.

Now, I took a cognitive functions test over the weekend, here are the results:
Cognitive Process Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************ (24)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ****************************** (30.9)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************* (37.2)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ****************************** (30.8)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************************************ (36.2)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************************************** (41.3)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ****** (6.5)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************* (33.9)
good use


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

INTPs are more common on this forum, and I also just don't see an ISTP as being as willing to actually worry about his MBTI type. The test you took obviously suggests INTP -- although I don't have a huge amount of faith in tests, or in the cognitive function test in particular.


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> Up until now, I have declared myself as an INTP and was quite confident of it. However, very recently I have discovered that there is a decent chance that I am an ISTP. For those of you who know/remember me, any help is accepted. Of course those of you who have no idea who I am and want to ask question to me to help determine which type I am better associated with is also just as welcome. So... INTP or ISTP?


Realworld Se vs Si is easy to spot.

What do you do?
Why are you doing it?
What activities do you do and how often?
Can you remember things like numbers easily? (eg car license plates, phone numbers etc)?


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

@_Five_ :
What do I do? On this forum, sleep, read, people watch, watch movies.
Why am I doing it? Because I like to
How often? Very often. (I gave you my "activities" in my first answer.)
Can I remember things like numbers easily? The examples you gave me, no. I do however remember statistics, dates, and birthdays rather well though.


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> @_Five_ :
> What do I do? On this forum, sleep, read, people watch, watch movies.
> Why am I doing it? Because I like to
> How often? Very often. (I gave you my "activities" in my first answer.)
> Can I remember things like numbers easily? The examples you gave me, no. I do however remember statistics, dates, and birthdays rather well though.


What do you do in real life? Student?
How old are you?
Are you observant?
Do you play sport?

I need context. A person in context is far easier to type than a forum name.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Five said:


> What do you do in real life? Student?
> How old are you?
> Are you observant?
> Do you play sport?
> ...


What do I do? I am a student.
How old am I? 22
Am I observant? I believe so.
Do I play spots? No.


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> What do I do? I am a student.
> How old am I? 22
> Am I observant? I believe so.
> Do I play spots? No.


Why are you a student? What are you studying?


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Five said:


> Why are you a student? What are you studying?


To learn and apply it to my life so I can be what I consider "happy."


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> To learn and apply it to my life so I can be what I consider "happy."


What are you studying?

You seem to give as minimal detail as possible back in your answers. Why is that? That is not very INTP. But quite ISTP like.

ISTP's usually enjoy sports though (Se). Whereas you do not, like an INTP. Are there any non-type / enviromental reasons for this? Eg you are paralyzed? Have fear of outdoors etc?


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Five said:


> What are you studying?
> 
> You seem to give as minimal detail as possible back in your answers. Why is that? That is not very INTP. But quite ISTP like.
> 
> ISTP's usually enjoy sports though (Se). Whereas you do not, like an INTP. Are there any non-type / enviromental reasons for this? Eg you are paralyzed? Have fear of outdoors etc?


Funny really, ironically I am studying psychology. I don't want to bore you with my "life story" so I just give the answer that is necessary. No to your second question, I just find the physical activity in sports not worth it though I don't have an issue watching sports.


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> Funny really, ironically I am studying psychology. I don't want to bore you with my "life story" so I just give the answer that is necessary. No to your second question, I just find the physical activity in sports not worth it though I don't have an issue watching sports.


Interesting the fact you considering me, indicates Fe. But that doesn't help much in deciding INTPvsISTP, obviously since they both Fe 

Why are you studying psychology?


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

How much sport do you watch per week?


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Five said:


> How much sport do you watch per week?


I study psychology because it interests me. I personally think that the human mind and how it works and how to understand it is truly an impossible feat but I would like to do it just for the challenge. As to sports; 2 games a week or so. Just go out with a few friends to a couple of local bars to watch baseball or football.


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

I have never met an ISTP that doesn't like physical activity.

Unless you have a very good reason for not doing sports or exercise I'm concluding not ISTP.

That doesn't mean therefore you are by deduction an INTP necessarily, because there is something "off" about your INTP'ness. Until that is explained I will refrain from arriving at that conclusion.

For now ISTP is ruled out.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Five said:


> I have never met an ISTP that doesn't like physical activity.
> 
> Unless you have a very good reason for not doing sports or exercise I'm concluding not ISTP.
> 
> ...


Okay; thanks for the attempt.


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you like driving?
Do people consider you a crazy fast driver, or a careful driver?


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

1199 said:


> Do you like driving?
> Do people consider you a crazy fast driver, or a careful driver?


I do like driving and I consider myself a "crazy fast driver." lol Didn't think that would be brought up but thanks for the laugh as well as any input.


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> I do like driving and I consider myself a "crazy fast driver." lol Didn't think that would be brought up but thanks for the laugh as well as any input.


My uncle is an ISTP, and he is a fast crazy driver who loves cars. I do trust his driving skills since I know that Se is his second function, however my poor aunt doesn't, lol.
I don't know, but I think an INTP would be more of a slow/careful driver. Si memories of awful accidents etc.
I know that such a way of concluding your type might sound stupid, but I think considering ISTP would be wise*says the one who couldn't type herself,lol*. As for the problem solving part you mentioned and looking for traditional solution first could be because of the school system or the way you were taught when you were young.
Just a thought.
I also wonder ;what was funny about my post, lol? I re-read it, but didn't find what you might have thought was funny XD.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

1199 said:


> My uncle is an ISTP, and he is a fast crazy driver who loves cars. I do trust his driving skills since I know that Se is his second function, however my poor aunt doesn't, lol.
> I don't know, but I think an INTP would be more of a slow/careful driver. Si memories of awful accidents etc.
> I know that such a way of concluding your type might sound stupid, but I think considering ISTP would be wise*says the one who couldn't type herself,lol*. As for the problem solving part you mentioned and looking for traditional solution first could be because of the school system or the way you were taught when you were young.
> Just a thought.
> I also wonder ;what was funny about my post, lol? I re-read it, but didn't find what you might have thought was funny XD.


Your post brought up (in my mind) my crazy driving ability so I found it funny, sharing that I am a crazy driver that is. lol


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> Your post brought up (in my mind) my crazy driving ability so I found it funny, sharing that I am a crazy driver that is. lol


Oh I see, it is funny how scared my aunt was while I was just smirking knowingly. She even yelled at me"WHY ARE YOU SO COLD?! WE ALMOST HAD AN ACCIDENT!".
Seriously though, don't take sensitive people for a ride if you are a crazy fast ISTP driver XD.


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> Okay; thanks for the attempt.


Definitely not going to let this go. I've already started down the path and I like to get closure.

I have some more clues.


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

Obsidian said:


> INTPs are more common on this forum, and I also just don't see an ISTP as being as willing to actually worry about his MBTI type. The test you took obviously suggests INTP -- although I don't have a huge amount of faith in tests, or in the cognitive function test in particular.


Do you mind elaborating about why you don't have faith in the cognitive functions test? I have seen this sentiment twice in the past two minutes (thread-hopping), and I don't understand why it's doubted.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

1199 said:


> Oh I see, it is funny how scared my aunt was while I was just smirking knowingly. She even yelled at me"WHY ARE YOU SO COLD?! WE ALMOST HAD AN ACCIDENT!".
> Seriously though, don't take sensitive people for a ride if you are a crazy fast ISTP driver XD.


You sound like an NT yourself with the "coldness" but just my opinion.


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

Five said:


> Interesting the fact you considering me, indicates Fe. But that doesn't help much in deciding INTPvsISTP, obviously since they both Fe
> 
> Why are you studying psychology?


This was bothering me, so I had a rethink and I think you considered me more because your are a feeler not because you are Fe. You may also be a bit insecure. Furthermore since you not Fe, this rules out INTP and ISTP.

I reckon you're an ISFP (1st) or INFP (2nd)


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Five said:


> This was bothering me, so I had a rethink and I think you considered me more because your are a feeler not because you are Fe. You may also be a bit insecure. Furthermore since you not Fe, this rules out INTP and ISTP.
> 
> I reckon you're an ISFP (1st) or INFP (2nd)


Nah, not "considering" you but just sparing the long "life story" type of explanations. Though I have thought in the past that I could be a "feeler" but rest assured, I am not. Interesting thought though.


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> Nah, not "considering" you but just sparing the long "life story" type of explanations. Though I have thought in the past that I could be a "feeler" but rest assured, I am not. Interesting thought though.


Why do you think you could not be a feeling type?


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Five said:


> I have never met an ISTP that doesn't like physical activity.
> 
> Unless you have a very good reason for not doing sports or exercise I'm concluding not ISTP.
> 
> ...


This is ridiculous, there are other activities which can stimulate someone with a strong Se. Just because you're experience of ISTP is that they are mostly athletic doesn't meant that they really all are, you haven't met all of them and there surely can be some mistyping there.

It can be a good indicator but it does not rule out a type for sure.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Five said:


> Why do you think you could not be a feeling type?


I believe this because in person (not on the web) I tend to be a bit more blunt and oblivous to people I know and trust me it gets under their skin.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

StrixAluco said:


> This is ridiculous, there are other activities which can stimulate someone with a strong Se. Just because you're experience of ISTP is that they are mostly athletic doesn't meant that they really all are, you haven't met all of them and there surely can be some mistyping there.
> 
> It can be a good indicator but it does not rule out a type for sure.


This is true and why I am not considering everything he or anyone says yet as the "truth." The reason for the thread is to attract many opinions. He is simply just one of them and is entitled to it. So no worries on what he says on my end so you shouldn't worry much either though I do agree with you that ISTP shouldn't be eliminated but its his own thoughts so yeah. We're all good.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Saboteur said:


> Do you mind elaborating about why you don't have faith in the cognitive functions test? I have seen this sentiment twice in the past two minutes (thread-hopping), and I don't understand why it's doubted.


I don't have faith in the test, or in any personality test, so I'll answer this also. All tests have only a certain number of questions, so they set up the net to capture as many people as possible with the questions they choose. I happen to be someone who consistently falls outside the nets because of the way my mind works, my life experiences, and how I've always set up my life. For example, when I took an official MBTI test, the results said INTP because many of the questions were along the lines of, "When you go to parties/gatherings, do you prefer to talk to one person at a time or many?" I prefer in-depth communication more often than superficial, so I spend more time talking one-on-one. The questions didn't ask how often I like going to gatherings and activities and being around people, which is pretty much most of the day, 7 days a week. Since I prefer an outward rather than inward focus, I'm actually an Extrovert rather than the tested Introvert, and so on, with most tests I've taken. They have a hard time capturing who I am and I'm sure other people have this problem, even some who have assumed the tests are getting at their true type.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

Saboteur said:


> Do you mind elaborating about why you don't have faith in the cognitive functions test? I have seen this sentiment twice in the past two minutes (thread-hopping), and I don't understand why it's doubted.


When I took it, I got a result that not only was not INTP, but didn't seem to match any of the other types, either. I think it was something like Ti-Fi-Fe-Te-Si-Ne-Ni-Si or some craziness. And as others have pointed out, the questions just are not that great. Measuring the subtle distinctions between introverted functions and extroverted functions with a test seems far-fetched.

As for tests in general, I used to get various different personality results from Myers-Briggs tests. (In particular, I seem to recall ENTJ and sometimes ENTP). I think the best way to measure yourself is to take the test once or twice to get an idea, and then look at the different type descriptions and decide for yourself.


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

Obsidian said:


> When I took it, I got a result that not only was not INTP, but didn't seem to match any of the other types, either. I think it was something like Ti-Fi-Fe-Te-Si-Ne-Ni-Si or some craziness. And as others have pointed out, the questions just are not that great. Measuring the subtle distinctions between introverted functions and extroverted functions with a test seems far-fetched.
> 
> As for tests in general, I used to get various different personality results from Myers-Briggs tests. (In particular, I seem to recall ENTJ and sometimes ENTP). I think the best way to measure yourself is to take the test once or twice to get an idea, and then look at the different type descriptions and decide for yourself.


Maybe it's an NP thing, or maybe it's a 6 thing, but that does not work for me. I need some sort of external validation, someone or something to say "Yes, _this_ is what [or how] you are", even if I have a fairly good idea of what and how I am myself. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

Well do you seriously get INTP on every test that you take?


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

My Reply:


----------



## bamboozle (Sep 3, 2011)

Saboteur said:


> Do you mind elaborating about why you don't have faith in the cognitive functions test? I have seen this sentiment twice in the past two minutes (thread-hopping), and I don't understand why it's doubted.


I'd argue that it's a problem with the format of the test itself. On the one hand, you have the MBTI preferences—preferences about how to approach and deal with the world. These preferences are more often than not unconscious and automatic. On the other, you have a test that asks you to sit down and answer questions—that simplify MBTI preferences and simplify real-life scenarios (e.g. as @Sarah points out, you have to know what's behind the question about socialising/extraversion/introversion to get the right answer…but it's a bad test if you have to fit your answers to fit the questionnaire!). The problems with this include: 1) there are often lots of other factors at work in different scenarios that people react to and 2) MBTI types _can_ end up doing similar things even if they get to that end differently. Ni is always appealing to my Ti-Ne for that very reason. 

The result is that you get people thinking that MBTI types are well-defined categories instead of loose preference-combos; thus, people start to think they don't fit any of the categories or MBTI doesn't work very well. 

The tests are a good starting point. I still think they're worth taking. But it really depends upon the test-taker to take the initiative and figure out what MBTI actually is.


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

Obsidian said:


> Well do you seriously get INTP on every test that you take?


I get INTP on 9/10 of the tests I take, and that number is not an exaggeration. I've taken quite a few of these tests over the years...


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> I believe this because in person (not on the web) I tend to be a bit more blunt and oblivous to people I know and trust me it gets under their skin.


This is not a good reason to believe you are a "T" type. My girlfriend is ESFJ and very blunt with people (despite being Fe). Enviromentals play a big role here.

Trust my intuition on this and keep an open mind.


----------

